# 400-Pound Hog Caught with 4 Dogs in Lithonia Subdivision, Sept. 2013



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks like some good South Georgia hog dog hunters caught the largest 1 of 4 hogs terrorizing the Stonebridge Woods or Stonebridge Crescent neighborhoods. 



http://www.ajc.com/news/news/breaking-news/trappers-in-lithonia-to-catch-wild-hogs/nZ7yD/

1 wild hog caught, killed in Lithonia 

Thursday, Sept. 26, 2013 



> With the help of *four dogs*, some hunters managed to trap the wild hog Thursday night before killing it and hauling it out of the woods.





> it took old-fashioned hunting tricks and *about 10 minutes* to catch the pesky pig




Video Time:  1:44 

 



















http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/23543984/trappers-catch-wild-hog-in-lithonia 


Hunters kill wild pig that terrorized Lithonia neighborhood 

Posted: 5:18 p.m. Thursday, Sept. 26, 2013 









> On Thursday night, one boar's brush with the suburbs ended when it crossed paths with hog hunter Tavarres Dennis.
> 
> Dennis said he and his dog caught the *400-pound hog* in Tracy Hull's backyard.




Video Time:  2:22

<script type='text/javascript' src='http://WAGA.images.worldnow.com/interface/js/WNVideo.js?rnd=200309;hostDomain=www.myfoxatlanta.com;playerWidth=630;playerHeight=355;isShowIcon=true;clipId=9352226;flvUri=;partnerclipid=;adTag=News;advertisingZone=;enableAds=true;landingPage=;islandingPageoverride=false;playerType=STANDARD_EMBEDDEDscript;controlsType=overlay'></script>Atlanta News, Weather, Traffic, and Sports | FOX 5 



http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/Hunters-kill-wild-pig-that-terrorized-Lithonia-nei/nZ8M9/

Hunters kill wild pig that terrorized Lithonia neighborhood 

Posted: 5:18 p.m. Thursday, Sept. 26, 2013 













Video Time:  47-sec. 

<object id="flashObj" width="615" height="392" classid="clsid<param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="videoId=2698068189001&linkBaseURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsbtv.com%2Fvideos%2Fnews%2Fraw-video-trackers-and-photographer-give-chase-to%2FvCDQg7%2F&playerID=836827756001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAFIvhljk~,Nz7UFI321EYSAUsYGYx5WAk9m9XiXaY8&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=2698068189001&linkBaseURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsbtv.com%2Fvideos%2Fnews%2Fraw-video-trackers-and-photographer-give-chase-to%2FvCDQg7%2F&playerID=836827756001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAFIvhljk~,Nz7UFI321EYSAUsYGYx5WAk9m9XiXaY8&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="615" height="392" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" swLiveConnect="true" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>


AND 


http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/news/hunters-catch-wild-pig-terrorizing-neighborhood/vCDSKJ/ 

Hunters catch wild pig terrorizing neighborhood 


Video Time:  54-sec. 

<object id="flashObj" width="615" height="392" classid="clsid<param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="videoId=2698416871001&linkBaseURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsbtv.com%2Fvideos%2Fnews%2Fhunters-catch-wild-pig-terrorizing-neighborhood%2FvCDSKJ%2F&playerID=836827756001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAFIvhljk~,Nz7UFI321EYSAUsYGYx5WAk9m9XiXaY8&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=2698416871001&linkBaseURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsbtv.com%2Fvideos%2Fnews%2Fhunters-catch-wild-pig-terrorizing-neighborhood%2FvCDSKJ%2F&playerID=836827756001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAFIvhljk~,Nz7UFI321EYSAUsYGYx5WAk9m9XiXaY8&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="615" height="392" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" swLiveConnect="true" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 27, 2013)

Now I understand how people catch a hog with a rope


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 27, 2013)

theres alot of hogs in those woods,,,alot!


----------



## xjd33x (Sep 29, 2013)

O M G What a joke! Please tell me nobody really thinks that this is really a "wild hog"


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 30, 2013)

It is a real wild hog didn't you see it on the news. Man I thought the same thing. If I could hunt hogs like that I wouldn't have to spend $50 a month on dog food


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 30, 2013)

Sure looks partly domesticated to me. That sucker has a head like an elephant too lol. I guess they're so big you need three catch dogs.


----------



## wildman0517 (Sep 30, 2013)

That hog looks more domesticated to me then wild, he would had tore that guy standing in his way up


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Oct 1, 2013)

Isnt that a durock(sp?)?


----------



## bubbafowler (Oct 1, 2013)

wareagle5.0 said:


> Isnt that a durock(sp?)?



If you watch the news cast on the link it says that.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok, thats what i thought. I bet he was viscious.


----------



## scdogman (Oct 14, 2013)

What a freaking joke. City people can't tell the difference between a domestic hog that has no fear of humans walking up to it & trying to through a rope around his head, you could've caught that hog with a 3 gallon bucket & some pellets & corn and led him right into a hauler! You let me turn one of our swamp boars out & try and walk behind him like that, he'll either put you up a tree or run you down & kill you. What a bunch of morons, not taking anything away from the hog hunter & his dogs but I would'nt have wanted my face or my dogs associated with any hogwash like that. Man what has this ignorant world come to?


----------



## swampstalker24 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yea, that looks like a first generation wild pig.  It was either born in domestication or it's parents were.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Oct 14, 2013)

lol not a wild hog... they dont just gracefully trot away like that


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 7, 2014)

yeah looks like somebodies duroc got loose alot sausage thoe


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Mar 3, 2014)

Cut the dogs up bad to be a city hog


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Mar 6, 2014)

If that's a wild hog Obama is a great president !


----------



## dick7.62 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yea that hog didn't look real wild.  I've never been able to walk up in front of a wild hog and take his picture.  I had a situation where a 100% domestic hog was wilder than that one.
A relative who raised hogs had a 300 pound boar that got out just as his cornfield matured.  He tried and tried to get him back in the pen but the hog liked the corn field and freedom too much.  He finally got so mad he shot the hog with birdshot which really made him shy.  The farmer told me that I could have the hog if I killed him.  
The hog was confined to a 100 fenced field.  I went to work but that hog was harder to catch up with than a wild one.  I guess he got wild when he was shot.  I spent weeks trying to get him but no luck.  I would locate him but he would see, hear or smell me and would disappear.  He mostly stayed in the corn field which was dry and very noisy and made stalking him impossible.
Finally one day I located him in the corn field with the wind and an irrigation traveler path in my favor.  I could hear the hog but couldn't see him.  I was on the irrigation traveler path.  The hog was walking parallel to the traveler path.  As the hog moved I stayed with him.  I followed for hundreds of yards until finally I spotted him and shot him in the head.  That was the hardest one I ever killed.  By the way he was some good eating.


----------

